# Mystery Snail with my female betta?



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I got a cute little black mystery snail with a brown, black, and gold striped shell yesrtarday. He of course was slow to get out and move about, and I did something stupid when I got him, I put him in without floating the bag so he could get used to the temp. He was okay though, and eventually moved over to eat a piece of lettuce I put in there. Then when I turned the lights out at night he began to move around the tank and up the walls. 
Today, I found him over on one side of the tank, with his door closed. 
Does this mean he is stressed or sleeping?
I checked on him later and he was partly out, but he hasn't moved in that positiion since then. It's evening now. 
Is he just sleeping alot?
I tried moving him around and he didn't do anything....
This is my first time owning a Mystery snail. 
Do you think maybe my female betta is stressing him out while I am not there looking? When I see her she ignores him and just swims up to stare at him every now and then. The water quality is good, and so is the temperature. 
At the store, the snail was moving along the wall with all lights on, but once the worker got him out of the tank, he closed up and wouldn't move for a long time. 
I'm just worried because I do know bettas can pick on them and because of me being stupid, so I am just trying to figure out if this is normal or not. 
He hasn't eaten anything today, I put a piece of celery in there too.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think so. Remember that snails are slow and picky eaters. They all have a different personality. What size tank do you have? I started off with a 0.5 gallon with a female betta and MS and thingd went fine. Now I have a 2 gallon. Keep posting updates!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks C:
It is a 5 gallon with the water level at 4 gallons right now. 
I'm going to get him some algae wafers tomorrow, and try some more lettuce.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya, I would stick to basic algae wafers to keep things simple right now. When he is moving about and exploring I would move into lettuce and celery.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

And BTW they like cucumbers too.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay! Thanks. 
It think he's starting to move now, lol
Maybe he's a evening/night snail.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, that is what I noticed about mine too.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Most snails are nocturnal so they are Kinda boring during the day. Sometimes they can go into mini hibernation and sleep through for 2 days. My husband got his some sinking bottom feeder food and they love that also we used to have a gold fish but it died, so we also give them some of the left over goldfish food. Also they LOVE the hidey cave(skull) My husband put in there.. Its dark in there so they spend the better part of the day in there then come out when its lights out for the turtles and my betta's.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool, thanks for replying ~ 
I'm still a bit worried because he hasn't come out like he did the first day I got him at night, at least I haven't seen him come out and he was in the same place as before. But he did eat some homemade food I gave him, so maybe he's just still getting used to everything and/or hybernating. He could be coming out at night and just picked a favorite spot to sleep. 
I wonder if he is afraid of my betta because she is quite dominant of her space and i've caught her flaring at him while he moves. 
They will probably get used to eachother though. 
I have a separate home to put him in just in case!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I've heard that it will take them roughly a week to get used to one another. Only time will tell. I will be introducing Chewie into the 5g tonight I think. Wish me luck!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Okay, cool!
I think mine is starting to be more active, I still have to pick a name...haha
I'm thinking Tums, or Mr. Tumnus....unless of course It's a girl. 
Best wishes to you!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

My Husband named his.

Granny Smith
Grampy Cortland
and
Uncle Mackintosh


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

haha, that's cool.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Ahh. 
Last night I was able to see my snail come out again, when the aquarium lights were out. 
I have other names, maybe Honey, Owl, or Turny (ie) because he comes out at night/when it's darker. 
Turny would fit too because he likes turning his shell around while sleeping during the day. 
But it was a little comical (though not because I was worried), how I caught Autumn acting around him. She kept going close to him and flaring at him, then she would take the food I was trying to feed him, acting like everything belonged to her and NOT him. Seriously. She swam over and smacked his shell when she caught him moving around the tank. And then the snail took to being very sneaky to get around, only moving quickly while she wasn't looking and moving very slowly when she was so it wasn't noticable he was moving at all. 
I had to stay up and watch to make sure he got food, lol
I can't get a picture up at the moment, maybe it will work later...>_<


----------

